# The Bonfire Night 2011 Photo Thread



## cherylim (Nov 5, 2011)

A few of my pictures from Bonfire Night 2011 - interested to see other people's! Add them on.


----------



## dmarcus (Nov 5, 2011)

Looked like it was a fun night..


----------



## tyler0912 (Nov 5, 2011)

Great pictures, i was unable to upload pics,
I took pictures but i set my phone to upload them straight to photobucket! 
My phone said they uploaded so i deleted my pics off my phone...
But there not on photobucket?


----------



## cherylim (Nov 5, 2011)

Aww, that's a shame Tyler. Maybe they're just taking their time.


----------



## tyler0912 (Nov 5, 2011)

I hope soo....


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 5, 2011)

I forgot my camera  sm gutted. Gorgeous photos


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 6, 2011)

I know that you answered this already, but I can't find the post... What exactly was the celebration about??


----------



## cherylim (Nov 6, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> I know that you answered this already, but I can't find the post... What exactly was the celebration about??



A quick explanation, using stolen sentences from Wikipedia:

The Gunpowder Plot of 1605, in earlier centuries often called the Gunpowder Treason Plot or the Jesuit Treason, was a failed assassination attempt against King James I of England and VI of Scotland by a group of provincial English Catholics led by Robert Catesby.

The plan was to blow up the House of Lords during the State Opening of England's Parliament on 5 November 1605. 

The plot was revealed to the authorities in an anonymous letter sent to William Parker, 4th Baron Monteagle, on 26 October 1605. During a search of the House of Lords at about midnight on 4 November 1605, Fawkes was discovered guarding 36 barrels of gunpowderâ€”enough to reduce the House of Lords to rubbleâ€”and arrested.

At their trial on 27 January 1606, eight of the survivors, including Fawkes, were convicted and sentenced to be hanged, drawn and quartered.
_______________________________________________________________

So now, we celebrate his capture each year by burning bonfires (often with a 'scarecrow' Guy Fawkes on top), and having firework displays, fairgrounds and good food.

Really, it's just about the party. 

Also, Tyler and Steph have let me down...


----------



## tyler0912 (Nov 6, 2011)

I have a picture of a sparkler cheryl!? :,)


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 6, 2011)

"At their trial on 27 January 1606, eight of the survivors, including Fawkes, were convicted and sentenced to be hanged, drawn and quartered."-- All I can say is that it "Fawking" sucks to be THAT guy!!!


----------



## tyler0912 (Nov 6, 2011)

Here are some amazing pictures of sparklers.


----------



## cherylim (Nov 6, 2011)

Those are great, Ty! I love the first one - reminds me of writing my name in the air as a kid. I was terrified of sparklers, but I did them anyway and just panicked towards the end.


----------



## tyler0912 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thats what i tried to do...but then remember i cant take a picture of the writing because it's not really there.


----------



## dmmj (Nov 6, 2011)

does anything and everything get burned, or is it controlled mayhem?


----------



## tyler0912 (Nov 6, 2011)

Mer....abit crazy in some places.


----------



## cherylim (Nov 6, 2011)

dmmj said:


> does anything and everything get burned, or is it controlled mayhem?



It varies.

I only attend controlled events in large places now. When I was a teenager I went to an event where the firework display went wrong and I was almost injured, and many people have backyard bonfires and fireworks that go wrong - I've seen people have their garden fences go up in flames, and of course a number of animals die each year when people have backyard bonfires that they've prepared in advance and then left alone. Cats, hedgehogs, they all crawl in for comfort and shelter, and then the matches get thrown on.

Of course, it's encouraged that people go to well-managed large events, but things do go wrong. The even I went to last night was very well-monitored, with first aiders and security all over, but you still get people giving their toddlers sparklers to play with in a very crowded park, and people who bring their dogs.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Nov 6, 2011)

I love it! Great pics looks like a fun night!


----------



## lynnedit (Nov 6, 2011)

I went to University in England (A LONG TIME AGO) and they called it "Guy Fawkes night". Have they changed the name to "Bonfire Night" to protect the innocent? 
It always seemed to sensible to have large fires on cold Autumn nights.
Love your pics, Steph, and Tyler, those are amazing sparkler shots.


----------



## cherylim (Nov 6, 2011)

lynnedit said:


> I went to University in England (A LONG TIME AGO) and they called it "Guy Fawkes night". Have they changed the name to "Bonfire Night" to protect the innocent?
> It always seemed to sensible to have large fires on cold Autumn nights.
> Love your pics, Steph, and Tyler, those are amazing sparkler shots.



It's called Fireworks Night, Bonfire Night and Guy Fawkes' Night in different areas. I think Bonfire Night is more prevalent, though. I called it Fireworks Night yesterday when talking about it with my fiance, and I had a confused moment where I wondered what'd caused me to say that when I've never called it that before.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Nov 6, 2011)

Looks like a good time.


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 7, 2011)

Loved those fireworks pictures! I must try to take some next 4th of July. Are you allowed to shot fireworks on other occasions too?


----------



## cherylim (Nov 7, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> Loved those fireworks pictures! I must try to take some next 4th of July. Are you allowed to shot fireworks on other occasions too?



We are, but they're not really sold at other times of the year. Firework shops spring up just for the month, really, and close down again afterwards.


----------



## tyler0912 (Nov 7, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> Loved those fireworks pictures! I must try to take some next 4th of July. Are you allowed to shot fireworks on other occasions too?



we are allowed...many people dont appreciate it like...  
We sett fireworks off on certain days ie... (my family)
Bonfire Night
Christmas
New years (00.00am)


----------

